# private car leasing



## ailail3232 (9 May 2008)

Advice Needed

Have had a bad credit history in the past...all payments up-todate over three years and all Mortgage payments been paid..I am looking to get a new car, but i know i will be refused finance, so i have been on line and i have come across [broken link removed]  only that i can't find out if a credit search is done??? This deal sounds too easy..no deposit...approx 400.00-500.00 per month...a finance deal would cost this...and then just give the car back after three years and start again...anyway my main question is does anybody reading this...know is this based on a CREDIT SEARCH???

Thanks

ailail3232


----------

